# Cheatham Annex Pier



## luvcabrera (Oct 17, 2004)

Arrived last night at 2030 pm and fished til 0130 am. We would have stayed longer but my buddy had to work this am.

What a night! Caught many many large fat perch on shrimp. Caught several gray trout, all between 12 and 18 inches. The event of the night were the stripers which started hitting in force about 2230 pm. We had to pull the bait rigs out of the water because we just didn't have time to watch em. 

My buddy used gotcha plugs and I used spec rigs (grubbed and ungrubbed). I would guess I outfished him three to one simply because of the time it was taking him to get the treble hooks out of his fish . For the next tree hours almost every cast yielded fish. Most of them were 14 - 17 inch range. I did win the monster of the night with a fat 25 incher. Even had a striper double with one of them a keeper.

If you are active duty, retired, dod civilian, or know someone who is that can take you as their guest, it was our best fishing session of the year.


----------

